# shipping a puppy



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone remember the name of the person that will transport a puppy from one state to another?
Thanks!
Robin


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gatiger40 Stephanie and her husband Tiger work for Delta and do transport. We have several members here who have used them and been very pleased. I've given her name to several people on Yorkie Talk who have also been pleased with the service.

I'll pm you with her contact information.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Tiger is awesome!! He brought our pup to us last April, and we couldn't be happier with his service.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know of another person? He might be too busy.
Thanks!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know of anyone. Something tells me you are getting a new baby?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's an old thread I found with some information on two Stewardesses, Becki and Michelle, who pick up and deliver fluffs.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24238

The thread is a bit dated, so I'm not sure whether or not they're still doing this. Does anyone know?

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 17 2008, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691034


> I don't know of anyone. Something tells me you are getting a new baby?[/B]


A little something tells me this, too.


----------

